# Air freshener reccomendation



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Just thought I'd make a reccomendation to an air freshener that I've found to be excellent 

I know the craze at the moment are the jelly belly ones but I could barely smell mine when I had it, particularly after 2 weeks.

Im back to using my trust AutoSmart berry blast hanging air freshener, smells lovely, lasts a good month, and always gets compliments from passengers in the car!

Available from AS reps and ebay traders such as the one below..

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOSMART-BLA...66:2|39:1|72:1683|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Theres also a spray available has anyone tried that?

Alex


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

use the spray all the time,lasts few days on a clean car.


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

i had the spray a while back it was a nice smell and one squirt lasted a while too

got mine on ebay iirc


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

CG new car smell, and AB cherry and bubblegum ......


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

I bought a pack of car freshener from Lidls earlier this year for my wifes car its the type that clips on the vent with a small bottle of perfume , smells great and the pack lasted ages, I've yet to find anything better but it is a bit girly 

I like the berry blast spray as well not tried the air fresheners though


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been useing the AS blast for a while and they are good, spray in to the mats for it to last longer. I have tried the jelly belly ones and the smell has gone or is not so noticable any more after about 2 weeks I used to get a lot longer from the gell magic trees.


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

^ Exactly. Didn't work for me

Looks like I;ll be getting the spray too then as thats well rated


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

thanks for the link, i will take a look into this, as im using CG coconut air freshner, personally i find doesnt last long. ive tried everything from spraying it onto the mats to the air vents, at most last 3 days then back to normal. ive even tried alternating frangarances to the CG lemon and lime scent to rule out the idea the nose getting used to the scent but no avail
also i found with the CG air freshner it leaves a sticky residue on plastics so this looks good as to an alternative

is this the spray version?
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOSMART-AUT...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:1|293:1|294:30

does anyone do samples of this? as i dont want to be stuck with litres of the stuff if i dont like the fragarance :lol:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

mistryn said:


> thanks for the link, i will take a look into this, as im using CG coconut air freshner, personally i find doesnt last long. ive tried everything from spraying it onto the mats to the air vents, at most last 3 days then back to normal. ive even tried alternating frangarances to the CG lemon and lime scent to rule out the idea the nose getting used to the scent but no avail
> also i found with the CG air freshner it leaves a sticky residue on plastics so this looks good as to an alternative
> 
> is this the spray version?
> ...


That Autofresh Berry Fruits. Its the same fragrance as Blast Berry but in bulk form. You can also use it diluted as a very mild all purpose cleaner for quick freshen ups on the interior.

Blast Berry is in aerosol form and when you press the button you will understand why its called Blast! If you get one of the hanging berry air fresheners with it just use the aerosol to recharge the air freshener when it runs out.


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

mistryn said:


> thanks for the link, i will take a look into this, as im using CG coconut air freshner, personally i find doesnt last long. ive tried everything from spraying it onto the mats to the air vents, at most last 3 days then back to normal. ive even tried alternating frangarances to the CG lemon and lime scent to rule out the idea the nose getting used to the scent but no avail
> also i found with the CG air freshner it leaves a sticky residue on plastics so this looks good as to an alternative
> 
> is this the spray version?
> ...


i found the same with the CG air fresheners, i also think they can smell VERY chemicaly (SP?)

ive got 5 litres of air freshener on my shoping list for the next time i meet the autosmart rep, may well do some samples for people if anyone is interested.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

i would be interested in a sample if there is any


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Sample sounds good! I am yet to use any autosmart products so would be interested. 

Try before you buy


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

if i do it it wont be for a couple of weeks yet, got a bit of a cash flow problem at the moment. to be honest you would be better off getting in touch with your local rep. 5 litres of the stuff would be roughly £13 i would have thought. for me to do a 500ml sample would be around £7/8.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> That Autofresh Berry Fruits. Its the same fragrance as Blast Berry but in bulk form. You can also use it diluted as a very mild all purpose cleaner for quick freshen ups on the interior.
> 
> Blast Berry is in aerosol form and when you press the button you will understand why its called Blast! If you get one of the hanging berry air fresheners with it just use the aerosol to recharge the air freshener when it runs out.


autofresh i dont think is potent enough have 5ltrs.blast well love it try starburst it smells like refreshers from sweets counter air freshners hanging ones i find are great for cars but to powerfull for a van with a bulkhead in:thumb:


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

i just use an open box of Bounce tumble dryer sheets in my car. Smells like fresh washing.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Im hopeing to meet my rep this week and am looking for a few things to try I was going to get another few blasts but I think I will go for the 5l job

detail doctor which is the trim product that lasts on external plastics? trim wizard, trim ultra or smart trim? I saw it at AlanJos unit when we had a meet there but forgot the name, he ad sections on his van taped off dressed and it was lasting just like G techniq C4 miles better that black wow and came in a 5l tin container like tardis


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

I've got a gliptone leather scented feshner in my car.

It has leather seats also which have recieved the gliptone treatment.

It smells like a shoe shop!!


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

little john said:


> Im hopeing to meet my rep this week and am looking for a few things to try I was going to get another few blasts but I think I will go for the 5l job
> 
> detail doctor which is the trim product that lasts on external plastics? trim wizard, trim ultra or smart trim? I saw it at AlanJos unit when we had a meet there but forgot the name, he ad sections on his van taped off dressed and it was lasting just like G techniq C4 miles better that black wow and came in a 5l tin container like tardis


That would be Trim Ultra :thumb: Just remember at least 4 hours curing time before exposing to the weather.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

chrisc said:


> autofresh i dont think is potent enough have 5ltrs.blast well love it try starburst it smells like refreshers from sweets counter air freshners hanging ones i find are great for cars but to powerfull for a van with a bulkhead in:thumb:


LOL cheers ill try Starburst


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

20RSport said:


> CG new car smell, and *AB cherry and bubblegum* ......


How long do they last I am thinking of getting some? My favourite so far is those net bags called 'under the seat'. You can get them in Tesco now much cheaper then Helfrauds, they smell like sweets and last a long time.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I've used the AG Odour Eliminator today for the first time, done two treatments and then hung a Magic Tree New Car Sent up, really seems to have worked well!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

AG Odour Eliminator smells loverly


----------



## mercury (Mar 14, 2009)

I'm waiting for someone to invent a plug in freshner for cars :thumb:

Damn,now that's an idea for Dragon's Den


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

mercury said:


> I'm waiting for someone to invent a plug in freshner for cars :thumb:
> 
> Damn,now that's an idea for Dragon's Den


Too late, Peugeot have already got fragrance diffusers available as an opton for their cars!

I'd stick with the Jelly Belly ones personally.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm a bit wary about AG Odour Eliminator for the very reason of it's smell, it's meant/claims to destroy odours, not mask them, if this is the case, why does it smell exacly like aftershave, what I would prefer is something with no smell (or a chemical one), so you can actually determine whether it has destroyed the odour or indeed just masked it!

It does smell nice though yes


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*THE BEST* smelling are the ones you get from halfords thats got loads of little beads in a net, i believe its made by the same people who make them feet ones.
Alex, the *****es love this air freshener FACT!

Ive got the jelly belly atm because it was raved about on here but it only worked good when i took it out of the packet and when the car get very hot inside (after being parked up) It smells nice but is not on par with the netted one.

Recently they havent been lasting as long but ive got 4 old ones laying on the parcel shelf to get the most out of them (pikey stylie)


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Curley89 said:


> *THE BEST* smelling are the ones you get from halfords thats got loads of little beads in a net, i believe its made by the same people who make them feet ones.
> Alex, the *****es love this air freshener FACT!
> 
> Ive got the jelly belly atm because it was raved about on here but it only worked good when i took it out of the packet and when the car get very hot inside (after being parked up) It smells nice but is not on par with the netted one.
> ...


Agreed as mentioned in my previous post :thumb:get them in tesco now for £1.75.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I Seen some of you mentioned buying the Blast airfreshner cans from an AS Rep.

Forget that they are like £4 a tin for 400-500ml.

Get to B&Q and for £3 you get a 750 ml can of this










http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.j...refview=search&ts=1245667168428&isSearch=true


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

magic tree black ice is nice


----------



## Nudenut (May 13, 2009)

Yankee Candles, Midsummers Night Car Jar - Superb!! :thumb:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Rainbow rush magic tree's if you can find them, and citrus pongo's/mighty oak. Friends & Family are always asking me what makes my cars smell good. Auto expressions have various berry ones too, feet, bags and such that smell awesome


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

cherry foot for me lasts ages cant beat it


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

I use Nilco floral....Lovely fresh smell and lasts for quite a while. Just a few sprays last a couple of weeks.
http://www.nilcouk.com/housekeeping_H851.html


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

shaqs77 said:


> magic tree black ice is nice


Yep, love this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

shaqs77 said:


> magic tree black ice is nice





uberbmw said:


> Yep, love this.


what does it smell of?


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

guess I'm the only one that uses coffee beans then, nice smell of coffee, plus the added bonus of a deoderiser as well. 
Mind you, my car don't come out the garage that often so needs all the help it can get to remove stale musty smells !!


----------



## nontoxic (May 31, 2009)

I dont get all the fuss about air fresheners. I prefer a clean smell wich is no smell at all. If your vehicles have an odour problem, I would start with an odour neutralizer and a good cleaning. I'm just not sure why anyone would want to breath more toxins then they really have to ( most air fresheners are toxic).Just my opinion.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

G220 said:


> what does it smell of?


To be honest mate, i think it smells like Davidoff Cool Water


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

Auto expressions under seat one is really nice, quite strong too which I like


----------



## rusey93 (Dec 24, 2008)

I am doing samples of Autosmart Autofresh :wave:

See here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=126141


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

The BEST and I mean BEST air freshener I have ever used are the autoglym ones, they last for WEEKS as well. I use Buffalo leather cleaner for my interior, which is a 3 stage process, the combination of those 2 together, is good enough for me.


----------



## Omnic (May 13, 2009)

Chemical guys New Car smell :wave:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Do a search for California Scents. Little baked bean type tins, Conarado Cherry is my personal favourite. They are £3:50 each but smell beautiful and last ATLEAST 3 months! I use www.airfreshnerco.co.uk


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

i got a few tropi care air fresheners in the post this morning  i cant comment on how long they last yet obviously but they smell awsome.


----------



## alexamos (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't like clutter in the cabin so I'm not a fan of mirror danglies or air vent attachments. I just spray the pollen filter with a nice room fragrance. Lasts months.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

alexamos said:


> I don't like clutter in the cabin so I'm not a fan of mirror danglies or air vent attachments. I just spray the pollen filter with a nice room fragrance. Lasts months.


what a good idea:thumb:


----------

